# Making chicken jerky this weekend got a question



## rosencra38 (Jan 29, 2010)

Do you precook your chicken before making jerky?  The instructions say to but I'm figuring the jerky won't take on much smoke if it's already cooked.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 29, 2010)

Does this recipe call for any cure?


----------



## rosencra38 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, it's got cure in it.  It's the high mountain brand jerky kits.


----------



## rosencra38 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anybody?  Recipe says to put it in the oven at 175 for 30 minutes to precook.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 30, 2010)

I would follow the instructions on the kit. Cooked meat will still take on the smoke flavor, however, if you do plan on smoking it afterwards, if possible, run your smoker cooler so you don't "overcook" the meat with the additional heat that the smoker puts out. I don't know what smoker you have, but if you can, I would say open the lid or door a fair amount so its not too hot and smoke like the instructions on the kit say to. If no times are listed, depending on what smoker you have and what you have for wood, dust, chips or chunks, maybe smoke for 30-60 minutes. As long as you have some smoke going across the meat, it will take the smoky flavor.


----------



## rosencra38 (Jan 30, 2010)

ok, thanks for your help.


----------



## badboybill (Jan 31, 2010)

I played around with making chicken jerky. I use shore lunch brand seasonings. I found if you smoke it at 200 degs. for about 2 hours it turns out good. I cut it at about 3/8" strips. Not to dry or soft in the middle. I put it in plastic bags as soon as it comes out of the smoker. It seem the quicker you get it dryed the better. The chicken is more unforgiving than the beef. Good luck, If it doesn't turn out right it makes good dog bait (wife shows dogs). Nothing better than homemade jerky.


----------



## jerrykr (Feb 4, 2010)

I've made turkey jerky out of turkey breast cutlets cut up into strips.  I've never tried chicken, especially any of the "dark" meat.

I use tenderquick instead of the salt in my marinade recipe (at the rate per lb. on the package) and marinate overnight, usually a full 24 hrs.

I then dehydrate them, and after dry, cold smoke them with wood chips for about 3 hrs.

Works well for me.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 4, 2010)

I would follow the directions. I always follow them word for word the first time and then make changes after that one if it needs.


----------



## dukeburger (May 8, 2010)

Just curious as to how this turned out. I'm thinking of trying this myself some day. QView if you have it!


----------



## shtrdave (Jun 2, 2010)

I have made chicken out of uncooked chicken breasts, just be sure to use a cure and give it a day or so to penetrate. I usually use cabelas or high mtn kits.

I have made turkey breast both cooked and uncooked, the uncooked was way better than the cooked, the cooked was messy and I won't do it again that way.


----------



## upsman (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey rosencra38! just a thought but maybe try blanching it it boiling water first. always of course safety on poultry and fish a must!!!


----------



## rosencra38 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for the comment/updates since I posted this.  I didn't realize some of you were posting here on the topic until now.  I ended up not pre-cooking and it turned out pretty good.  I really liked it a lot.


----------



## chefrc (Jun 21, 2010)

All

Please be careful most all dehydrators only get 140 degrees and you need 165-170 to kill all the bad bacteria in shicken or fish.I never uses a dehydrator for meat, I always smoke my Jerky or grill it and stay with it all the time it is on.


----------

